# Documentary Assignment help!



## MissEponine (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello! 
I am taking a documentary class this semester and I've been having many problems with my topic. Since I've already made the proposal, I can't change my project, but I can change my approach, which is why I am here. I need suggestions  
my original idea was to take a combination of old negatives found at my grandmothers along with old letters. I was going to take my own images to add my personal touch to the assignment. Trouble is, I don't think here are enough negatives that I can use. Then I decided I was just going to visually interpret the letters, but I don't know how I'm going to do that without being repetitive or cheesy. I'm completely stuck and I'm at a loss.


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2012)

You should have discussed your issues with your instructor at least a week ago. If nothing else, discuss it with your instructor at the critique tomorrow.


----------



## charlie76 (Oct 3, 2012)

I suggest......not procrastinating and seeking help in online forums ?


----------



## MissEponine (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been talking to my instructor. I'm showing the stuff I have like he suggested, but I'm looking for other suggestions. I haven't been procrastinating, I've been going through hundreds of letters and negatives to use...


----------



## MissEponine (Oct 3, 2012)

Let me clarify: my professor knows of this and we are discussing. This is a work in progress crit, not one where anything needs to be complete. There is no need for anyone to get snarky with me, I only wished to bounce ideas off of others to maybe help get my thoughts organized.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 3, 2012)

Is your documentary a discussion of the negatives and old letters found and you are going to utilize images either of the negatives or ones you take to tell a story?  I guess I am trying to ask how this will be presented to your professor or class.  

Please don't be deterred by comments from anyone on TPF.  There are usually 10-15 posts a day that I see from individuals joining the site and only asking for something with nothing to offer in return.  So when members have to get creative with ideas or suggestions, we want all the information and details up front because we are not mind readers. 

Possibly provide all your information including start, finish, milestones and examples.  How you started the concept, the overall project, highlights/key items that will assist in your documentation and examples of key items that you want to use(negatives/letters).


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Oct 3, 2012)

I think you've got an interesting idea there.  My suggestion would be to find a story to tell.  Find some thread in the letters that you can make narrative and then go from there.  If you've got hundreds of these things maybe you can find a string where she goes back and forth with someone.  Like, watching a relationship evolve.  Find the life in it, not the facts...who cares about the facts?


----------



## Mully (Oct 9, 2012)

Have you thought of ghosting the images over the letters.   You would have to copy the letters to images then super impose the old photo images over the letters very softly so the letter is still readable...just a thought ....good luck


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm assuming another member joining for something and leaving instantly after not waiting for results or being offended.  Mods, maybe you should make a rule that new members cannot create threads other than introductions until x amount of posts and participation?


----------

